# Bottling Wines & Making Labels



## Waldo (Jan 21, 2007)

I bottled a Muscadine, Port and a Muscadine/Black Currant blend yesterday evening and rolled out of bed at 1:10am this morning and got them all cleaned up and ready to label.
Started printing my Port labels and my printer was out of magenta toner so I had to scratch that design and make another one that was less color intensive. Here is what I came up with for my Port







I kinda liked it so I just changed it up a bit and used the same design for my Muscadine/Black Currant blend.




I had already printed the labels for my Muscadine a couple of weeks agoso I stuck with it. I kinda like the design though for the other two and may just use it for all my wines in the future. 
And the wines are now all labeled and ready for at least 2-3 weeks of aging


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 21, 2007)

They all look wonderful Waldo! Really couldn't tell you which one would be my first choice, because they look really good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill B (Jan 21, 2007)

Looking good Waldo.ll


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks really great Waldo...2-3 weeks aging use to be my routine too....


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2007)

2 to 3 weeks of aging? You are a man with patience!



They all look grape I mean great buddy!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks all and thanks to Joan I have a new look for my labels for the future. Kitty is now more "relaxed" if you will.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 21, 2007)

This is a 'relaxed cat'


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 21, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> This is a 'relaxed cat'




Not at Waldo's house. 


These are Waldo's relaxed cats:































I heard Life is good at Waldo's..................


----------



## grapeman (Jan 21, 2007)

No wonder Waldo had a hard time keeping away from smoking with all those cats hanging around with one lit up. They look like beer drinkers. Must be Waldo gives so much away they can't find any good stuff to drink. 


Those are some great looking bottles you just did. Keep them away from the cats now!



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 21, 2007)

So THAT'S who Pink Bunny has been running with lately!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 21, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> So THAT'S who Pink Bunny has been running with lately!




Just don't let them get ahold of the PWPcat:


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 21, 2007)

You guys are funny!!!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 21, 2007)

Looking sharp Waldo, 
I spent a few hours yesterday working on my labels. I would like to post a couple of different ideas to see what y'all think.


Don*Edited by: ScubaDon *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2007)

We're waiting with bells on!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 21, 2007)

Post away, Don


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Jan 22, 2007)

Now I know where all of my wine has been disappearing to..Jobe has been sneaking over, getting my guard cats drunk with beer and then filching my wines


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 22, 2007)

CATS??????


CATS?????????


Those were CATS????????????


Thats not what I paid that man with the big hat and fur coat for!




Just kidding...........


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice job Waldo. And the cats do look a little more relaxed with the paws down. If production keeps up over here I was thinking of a nice "generic" label myself where I can change the particulars and maybe the main graphic.


----------



## merlot (Jan 23, 2007)

Very, Very, Very nice - I have been waiting 2 weeks for the ink for my printer, they tell me it is coming this week - I like the idea of keeping the main theme, but with a little different picture for the different types of wine. I should be doing a bottling in about 10 days, so I want to use my custom labels this time.


----------

